# most popular caliber and cartridge among precision shooters



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting article/survey:
http://precisionrifleblog.com/2015/10/12/best-rifle-caliber/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny thing, I read that about a month ago while looking to see how the BRs and the PPCs were doing these days. Things have changed since I was in the game. Thanks for posting that article Huge.
If anyone is interested in benchrest and precision shooting, that's a great website.

(And longrange is never mentioned anywhere :mrgreen


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> Funny thing, I read that about a month ago while looking to see how the BRs and the PPCs were doing these days. Things have changed since I was in the game. Thanks for posting that article Huge.
> If anyone is interested in benchrest and precision shooting, that's a great website.
> 
> (And longrange is never mentioned anywhere :mrgreen


my buddy has two different PPC's and gave me a few of each for my collection and those are gold when trading with veteran cartridge collectors; many of them had never heard of them. Those and the 416 Barret's I picked up, had them whistling on those.


----------

